# Doors in this 100-year-old house



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

See if you have an architectural salvage yard near by---You may find some antique doors that could be trimmed to fit,--That vintage molding could be reproduced or a very similar one can still be purchased if you must replace a door opening.

Just for fun--look here Contractor services by Mike Cornell 

I had to make some trims just like that this summer--I am good with wood but bad with computers
( I never learned how to post pictures)

If you want to post the pictures form my page --that's O.K. with me.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll post for you. that looks pretty damn good. i'd hire you if you weren't in Illinois. :thumbup:











(off topic: that pic of the custom book shelve is awesome. what kind of lighting is that?)


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The book case light are brass lights that were designed to light paintings.
Thanks for posting the picture--I made that on the job using a couple of different router bits and a molding blade for a table saw.

I thought it turned out well.--Mike--


----------

